Ask HN: If neanderthals existed today, how would they be societally integrated? - crypto-jeronimo
======
eoShe7th
I suspect they wouldn't be integrated and perhaps even be persecuted like we
do to those who have a different skin color or funny accent. Perhaps we might
even see movements like Neanderthal Lives Matter.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
There was a science fiction story/series in the '90s that addressed this
issue. Neanderthals (derogatorily called "slopes" because of their foreheads)
were considered sub-human and widely employed as slaves. The story was pretty
brutal, I couldn't make it all the way through. Tried to find the name of the
story/series/author for this thread, but my Google-fu was insufficient.

------
FlyMoreRockets
Recommended: [https://www.barnesandnoble.com/blog/sci-fi-fantasy/5-sff-
nov...](https://www.barnesandnoble.com/blog/sci-fi-fantasy/5-sff-novels-about-
neanderthals/)

